# What would you add to your spread?



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Right now I have 600 sillosocks, 5 fliers, and a four speaker E-caller. Going to spend around $500 adding to my spread for this spring. What should I buy?

10 dozen econo sillosocks and 6 fliers

OR

2 vortex machines


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I would go with more socks and less gadgets IMO.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Go with the decoys, numbers kill birds not vortex's.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Vortex motors burn out all the time. I would add more decoys or another e-caller to spread the sound out in your decoy spread.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

How many guys are you hiding in that spread?


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Normally 4. If its more than that I'm normal hunting with another guy that has decoys and we have 6 guys and 1000+ decoys total.

I was leaning more towards more decoys so thats probably what I will do.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

buy fliers i have been running about 20 they seem to like them at the top of the spread and a few trickling up


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would go with Decoys for now. and once you hit 1000 then add some Vortex's ....


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

A hand full more flyers, but then mainly more SS. Might try to just buy some used flyers only.


----------

